# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Advice

## jayke2015

Just after some advice, never done this before.

I'm 5ft 8 and 11st 13 and 23 years old.

I just wanna get big but not look bloated and I wanna get there fast. Am new to training also. 

Any reccomend anything? 
Sorry for the uneducated post lol.

----------


## Athlete127

> Just after some advice, never done this before.
> 
> I'm 5ft 8 and 11st 13 and 23 years old.
> 
> I just wanna get big but not look bloated and I wanna get there fast. Am new to training also.
> 
> Any reccomend anything?
> Sorry for the uneducated post lol.


First off, wrong place to post this. 
Second, get your diet and training on point before you consider gear.

----------


## Java Man

Everyone wants to get there fast. That's not reality. Not even with drugs. Faster, yes, but not fast. It still takes years. You'll gain an average of 20 to 30 pounds in your first year after starting a dedicated training and diet routine. It slows down as you get more conditioned and advanced. That's when you will benefit from AAS. If you don't want to be bloated, diet controls that more than anything else. Diet is 70% responsible for growth. 20% training. 10% supplements. You're in the gym maybe 6 hours per week. The rest of the time you eat and sleep. People new to the bodybuilding world have no conception of how important diet is. They think if they just shoot roids and sprinkle dbol on their scrambled eggs they'll get massive and lean in a matter of weeks. It does not work that way.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Everyone wants to get there fast. That's not reality. Not even with drugs. Faster, yes, but not fast. It still takes years. You'll gain an average of 20 to 30 pounds in your first year after starting a dedicated training and diet routine. It slows down as you get more conditioned and advanced. That's when you will benefit from AAS. If you don't want to be bloated, diet controls that more than anything else. Diet is 70% responsible for growth. 20% training. 10% supplements. You're in the gym maybe 6 hours per week. The rest of the time you eat and sleep. People new to the bodybuilding world have no conception of how important diet is. They think if they just shoot roids and sprinkle dbol on their scrambled eggs they'll get massive and lean in a matter of weeks. It does not work that way.




First, wrong section

And 2nd, the above sums it up 100%. Years & years - then more years

Best way I gotta put it; you better enjoy the journey

----------


## Java Man

well said It's a journey. There is no destination. You set goals, meet them, then set more advanced goals. It never ends, as fitness is a lifelong commitment.

Think of it like this OP, on why you should get your first few years training natty under your belt before diving into AAS. A human body has limits to how much growth of lean tissue it can put on in a given time. If that limit is 15lbs annually (variable, some have genetic dispositions for more or less) , you will get that in your first year without AAS adding AAS won't make you gain more than that.

Fast forward 4 years. Now, your physique is advanced and adapted to abuse and you're lucky if you can put on 2-3lbs per year of lean tissue. This is where AAS come in. Taking them at this point CAN allow you to gain another 10lbs of lean mass when physically that should be impossible naturally.

Make sense?

----------


## ojm3

All great things take time...Rome wasn't built in 1 day.

----------


## Buster Brown

> well said It's a journey. There is no destination. You set goals, meet them, then set more advanced goals. It never ends, as fitness is a lifelong commitment.
> 
> Think of it like this OP, on why you should get your first few years training natty under your belt before diving into AAS. A human body has limits to how much growth of lean tissue it can put on in a given time. If that limit is 15lbs annually (variable, some have genetic dispositions for more or less) , you will get that in your first year without AAS adding AAS won't make you gain more than that.
> 
> Fast forward 4 years. Now, your physique is advanced and adapted to abuse and you're lucky if you can put on 2-3lbs per year of lean tissue. This is where AAS come in. Taking them at this point CAN allow you to gain another 10lbs of lean mass when physically that should be impossible naturally.
> 
> Make sense?


This is about the size of it.

----------


## Java Man

> *This is about the size* of it.


Punny!

----------

